# Help w/ Onkyo SR-707



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

Irate off please excuse my full lack of knowledge on this one. So I have an SR-707, I have everything hooked via HDMI into receiver then into TV, lately I turn on the receiver and there is no sound. If I turn it on or off or wait a few minutes and do it I usually end turning back on with sound. I've tried the cable box, PS4, and FM radio and nothing. I did notice that about 5-6 seconds after you turn it on there is a clicking noise when I have sound (like something is turning on inside), when there is no sound i don't hear the clicking noise. 

Anyone have any help for me before I smash this thing with a ball bat? 

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If it works sometimes this sounds like a HDMI handshake issue. This is a common problem and the only fix is to find the right sequence to turn things on. HDMI has a copy write protection that checks for proper compliance of all devices before allowing the signal to work. If this is out of step it can disable it.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sounds like what my 808 did when the hdmi board went out. They're still fixing them though(to my knowledge). Email their CS.


----------



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

Maybe a stupid question but if it was HDMI related why doesn't it work on FM radio?

How much did it get cost to get repaired?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

bigk_54 said:


> Maybe a stupid question but if it was HDMI related why doesn't it work on FM radio? How much did it get cost to get repaired?


 I would guess it has to do with switching in/outputs. The click you hear is basically a relay. When it clicks that is the relay closing to complete whatever circuit it is completing. The hdmi board contains all the "brains" to do this. The brain fails, so then does the body. 
Mine was free, but I had to get it to an authorized repair shop. Luckily my friend lived close, so he took it with and dropped/picked it up. That's good for me, cause the original shipping label read 45lbs!


----------



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

willis7469 said:


> I would guess it has to do with switching in/outputs. The click you hear is basically a relay. When it clicks that is the relay closing to complete whatever circuit it is completing. The hdmi board contains all the "brains" to do this. The brain fails, so then does the body. Mine was free, but I had to get it to an authorized repair shop. Luckily my friend lived close, so he took it with and dropped/picked it up. That's good for me, cause the original shipping label read 45lbs!


Yeah I assumed it was something on the lines of a relay making the clicking noise. And with your above description it makes sense how it works. Well that really sucks didn't wanna buy a new receiver but sounds as though I may have too ?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I think they're still repairing for free until 2017 or so. My info isn't necessarily current, but I know they're still doing it for awhile. I'd email them. That's free at least. Shipping to an authorized shop will still cost less than a new AVR.


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

You ship it $25-35 USPS and they ship it back free.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thx joe. I knew someone would know.


----------



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks guys 2 min on phone with Onkyo and guy says can't run any diagnostic tests, it needs HDMI board, I'll warrantee it you'll receive a box and label at your door in a few days! Wow amazing service.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

:T: I've heard horror stories, but ime, great CS. 
Good for you.


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

bigk_54 said:


> Thanks guys 2 min on phone with Onkyo and guy says can't run any diagnostic tests, it needs HDMI board, I'll warrantee it you'll receive a box and label at your door in a few days! Wow amazing service.


Cool. I'd advice to get a laptop cooler and have the air flowing out and not in to keep the heat out. That's what I do and no problems. You can Plug in the USB cooler in front of the Onkyo: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0032R6CPU?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

I have 2 computer fans on top sucking the air our currently, it's cooled it down greatly since before I had them. I also have 2 fans that suck the hot air out as well


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

bigk_54 said:


> I have 2 computer fans on top sucking the air our currently, it's cooled it down greatly since before I had them. I also have 2 fans that suck the hot air out as well


Great.:T You should get it back in 2 weeks or less.


----------



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow I'm amazed seems like I just sent receiver out and it's back already and working like new! Took 9-10 days, I was expecting weeks


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

bigk_54 said:


> Wow I'm amazed seems like I just sent receiver out and it's back already and working like new! Took 9-10 days, I was expecting weeks


Awesome don't forget to get the Laptop cooler. It really helps.


----------



## Michigan_Man (Jan 22, 2011)

Well, I think I just joined the club. TX-SR707 - came home yesterday and no sound. Powered off the unit completely, then it worked for the rest of the evening. Came home tonight, no sound from any of the HDMI sources. The "MS Windows 101" trick of powering down did not do anything. Wondering if it is worth trying to get it repaired, or just upgrade.

If I do want to try the repair route, how does one contact Onkyo? I skimmed their site but all I saw was a support forum that looked pretty dead.

Thanks!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

[email protected]
Try this. My 808 was fixed 3 years ago, and it's still good today. Knock on wood...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> [email protected] Try this. My 808 was fixed 3 years ago, and it's still good today. Knock on wood... Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Interested in upgrading to the 809? I'll make ya a deal!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

JBrax said:


> Interested in upgrading to the 809? I'll make ya a deal!



Is much rather you make me a deal on the 7010! I'm afraid the 809 would be a lateral move. I'm really saving for a pair of fv15hp's. Maybe big brother will give me some back! Lol
Thanks though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Is much rather you make me a deal on the 7010! I'm afraid the 809 would be a lateral move. I'm really saving for a pair of fv15hp's. Maybe big brother will give me some back! Lol Thanks though. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 NO DEAL on my 7010!!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol! Hey, I had to try!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

